# Fuel Rails Upgrade



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Im looking to upgrade to some new fuel rails on my 05 GTO. My question is does anyone know if these colored fuel rails do anything to the performance of my GTO or is it purely asthetic ??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

People upgrade their fuel rails because they either need more fuel flow, aftermarket intake, or they need a return style fuel setup because the stock one is returnless.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

GM4life said:


> People upgrade their fuel rails because they either need more fuel flow, aftermarket intake, or they need a return style fuel setup because the stock one is returnless.


What does a return fuel system accomplish ??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Flexablity; expecially when running aftermarket injectors, bigger fuel pump(s), regulator. Also more fuel flow. I beleave they allow the fuel pump to run cooler. When running a bigger fuel pump the unused fuel gets returned to the tank insted of being forced passed the injectors.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Flexablity; expecially when running aftermarket injectors, bigger fuel pump(s), regulator. Also more fuel flow. I beleave they allow the fuel pump to run cooler. When running a bigger fuel pump the unused fuel gets returned to the tank insted of being forced passed the injectors.


So in your opinion if I am going to upgrade my rails I should beef up the pump and the injectors ??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

How much modding are you planning?


----------

